# Zaush



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

did someone made this thread? if so please tell me.

Zaush...all i could i say is...The best :3


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 15, 2010)

Korex said:


> did someone made this thread? if so please tell me.



You just did.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Zaush? The hell is Zaush?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 15, 2010)

I was briefly amused by the absurdly durpy expressions all the characters in his porn have, then I noticed how gross the assholes he draws are. Also what the fuck this otter should be dead who the fuck would find this sexy D: ?

IF YOU ARE AT WORK AND YOU CLICK ON THIS YOU ARE DUMB :[ .

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3134158


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 15, 2010)

Adam Wan, huh? Not bad, but definitely not the best. (For some specific reasons.)


----------



## pwnt2j (Jan 15, 2010)

wow... a bunch of gay porn that someone's freaking over
...
Excuse me I'm still new to this site, not exactly used to all the craziness..


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2010)

That porn is so over the top it's silly.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I was briefly amused by the absurdly durpy expressions all the characters in his porn have, then I noticed how gross the assholes he draws are. Also what the fuck this otter should be dead who the fuck would find this sexy D: ?
> 
> IF YOU ARE AT WORK AND YOU CLICK ON THIS YOU ARE DUMB :[ .
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3134158



That otter would either be split in two, dead or in need of life saving surgery on it's behind.


----------



## Carenath (Jan 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Zaush? The hell is Zaush?


Popufur


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That otter would either be split in two, dead or in need of life saving surgery on it's behind.



WHAT ARE INTERNAL ORGANS I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF THIS :[ ?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Popufur



 not very familiar with that either.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I was briefly amused by the absurdly durpy expressions all the characters in his porn have, then I noticed how gross the assholes he draws are. Also what the fuck this otter should be dead who the fuck would find this sexy D: ?
> 
> IF YOU ARE AT WORK AND YOU CLICK ON THIS YOU ARE DUMB :[ .
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3134158


Damn it! I wasn't at work but, damn it.
If ya over look the raging gay, I guess it's alright.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 15, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Damn it! I wasn't at work but, damn it.
> If ya over look the raging gay, I guess it's alright.



No, no it's not alright >:[ .


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 15, 2010)

Furry goatsee?


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

pwnt2j said:


> wow... a bunch of gay porn that someone's freaking over
> ...
> Excuse me I'm still new to this site, not exactly used to all the craziness..



.......i'm..not freaking over. just sayin


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

Fokkewolf said:


> Adam Wan, huh? Not bad, but definitely not the best. (For some specific reasons.)




state your reasons..


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 15, 2010)

I prefer clean art to yiff and especially gay yiff.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 15, 2010)

Korex said:


> state your reasons..



Are you saying he's the best furry pornographer on this site or the best artist? I imagine you could make a case for the former, but certainly not the latter :V .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Are you saying he's the best furry pornographer on this site or the best artist? I imagine you could make a case for the former, but certainly not the latter :V .



His stuff is not to my liking.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> His stuff is not to my liking.



That's one reason why I do not like looking at porn in general.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> His stuff is not to my liking.



I meant on a strictly technical level. His recent submissions aren't riddled with the sort of outlandish anatomical fuckups I've seen from other furry porn barons. Granted it's about as bland and one dimensional as porn can get, like the porn equivalent of flavorless oatmeal, but seeing as this is the furry fandom and the only flavors are shit and dogdicks I definitely wouldn't say that's a bad thing. Although that otter business still weirds me right the fuck out :[ .


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 15, 2010)

He has talent, but I cannot see how you would think he is the best unless you haven't really looked around. Unless you're talking about his style or something.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I meant on a strictly technical level. His recent submissions aren't riddled with the sort of outlandish anatomical fuckups I've seen from other furry porn barons. Granted it's about as bland and one dimensional as porn can get, like the porn equivalent of flavorless oatmeal, but seeing as this is the furry fandom and the only flavors are shit and dogdicks I definitely wouldn't say that's a bad thing. Although that otter business still weirds me right the fuck out :[ .



I hate looking at dog dicks. I also hate when body parts are not placed in the correct spot. 

speaking of dicks, has anyone ever noticed that the ONLY two species given an animal dick correct to the species drawn are horses and dogs? every other species I have seen mostly have a human like dick.

Gah! if you hadn't mentioned dicks I wouldn't of thought of this! >:[


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I hate looking at dog dicks. I also hate when body parts are not placed in the correct spot.
> 
> speaking of dicks, has anyone ever noticed that the ONLY two species given an animal dick correct to the species drawn are horses and dogs? every other species I have seen mostly have a human like dick.
> 
> Gah! if you hadn't mentioned dicks I wouldn't of thought of this! >:[



Yeah.

Cat dicks have barbs on them. You'd think that they'd liike that. :V


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I hate looking at dog dicks. I also hate when body parts are not placed in the correct spot.
> 
> speaking of dicks, has anyone ever noticed that the ONLY two species given an animal dick correct to the species drawn are horses and dogs? every other species I have seen mostly have a human like dick.
> 
> Gah! if you hadn't mentioned dicks I wouldn't of thought of this! >:[


Damn Randy, you said dick five times in that post.
That's a lot o dick.


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought this was about some rare kind of vegetable.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

ok a thread about porn, this shit is old and no one cares :V


----------



## Aden (Jan 15, 2010)

OP seems to invest more than is wise in bland furry porn.

Also Zaush is the best...what? If you say "best artist on the site" I'm going to smack you in the mouf.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> OP seems to invest more than is wise in bland furry porn.
> 
> Also Zaush is the best...what? If you say "best artist on the site" I'm going to smack you in the mouf.


 
Just do it, I think he deserves this just for making a thread about a porn artist to begin with :\


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a permaboner for Citras.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2010)

I can definitely point out better artists, such as archir, freakzter, kalamu, and nylak.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 15, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I can definitely point out better artists, such as archir, freakzter, kalamu, and nylak.


 
Well, yeah, but there's ALWAYS someone better.


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 15, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I can definitely point out better artists, such as archir, freakzter, kalamu, and nylak.


oooh +watch


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 15, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I can definitely point out better artists, such as archir, freakzter, kalamu, and nylak.



Subjective..

.I already have Nylak and freak on my faves. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Subjective..
> 
> .I already have Nylak and freak on my faves. :V


I meant technically better. As in anatomy and textures and all that jazz.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 15, 2010)

I never thought Zaush was anything special.

He's better than me, though, but I just don't see what's so great.  Oh, porn, not like there isn't enough of that already.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 15, 2010)

Fokkewolf said:


> Adam Wan, huh? Not bad, but definitely not the best. (For some specific reasons.)


Adam is cool he draws corgi's so that's cool but yeah he's not the best


----------



## Tycho (Jan 15, 2010)

I would submit personal opinions upon the matter at hand and explain how I thought Zaush stacked up to the rest of the smut gods artists, but I think namedropping and popularity contests are retarded.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 15, 2010)

<3 Kaji for the erotic, Myenia for the realism.

Just a shame that Kaji doesn't often leave most of his adult works out there for very long..

Tussle on my desktop.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 15, 2010)

You know that you've been desensitized by the internet when you can look at the porn linked on the last page and laugh your ass off instead of recoiling in disgust :V


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Fokkewolf said:


> I prefer clean art to yiff and especially gay yiff.


yer i agree with you


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 15, 2010)

I like Fuzzlepup...h-he is the best, and is sexy...and rich.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 15, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> I like Fuzzlepup...h-he is the best, and is sexy...and rich.



Nuh uh.


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

hmph...I didn't say HE is the best..I know their other artists who are better..but i'm just asking what are your VIEWs about him.


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

Say anything you want...cuz i understand..some of you don't even like him that much.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Korex said:


> Say anything you want...cuz i understand..some of you don't even like him that much.



Edit button = friend.


----------



## Aden (Jan 15, 2010)

Korex said:


> Say anything you want...cuz i understand..some of you don't even like him that much.



Shocking!

I unwatched him after a few months of soulless porn pics with incrementally better spooge effects kept popping up in my inbox.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> I like Fuzzlepup...h-he is the best, and is sexy...and rich.


 

I say he is one of the best but there isn't a best of the best from what I've seen and he's rich? Let him know I'm always happy to get a donation


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 15, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> I like Fuzzlepup...h-he is the best, and is sexy...and rich.



I agree with this.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jan 15, 2010)

GummyBear said:


> I agree with this.


Yeah...kinda still right here. Awkward.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Cat dicks have barbs on them. You'd think that they'd liike that. :V


 
yep..only seen it because i was taking care of my cat's injury, still dont really know what happened. but its only barbed when testosterome in introduced with the penis, otherwise the penis is smooth...like a rabbit's.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 15, 2010)

Only on a furry forum would discussions about an artist turn into a discussion about animal dicks.


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Edit button = friend.



Edit..? what..? oÃ“


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Are you saying he's the best furry pornographer on this site or the best artist? I imagine you could make a case for the former, but certainly not the latter :V .



hmh..like i even said he's the best of all. I said he's the best IN MY OWN VIEW. I don't give a damn if you hate him cuz i understand. Not all people can impress others, some like them while some don't even like them


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 16, 2010)

Korex said:


> hmh..like i even said he's the best of all. I said he's the best IN MY OWN VIEW. I don't give a damn if you hate him cuz i understand. Not all people can impress others, some like them while some don't even like them





Korex said:


> did someone made this thread? if so please tell me.
> 
> Zaush...all i could i say is...The best :3



You never said, "in my opinion." You just said he's the best.

Also what makes you think I hate him :V ?


----------



## Korex (Jan 16, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> You never said, "in my opinion." You just said he's the best.
> 
> Also what makes you think I hate him :V ?



ok fine. IN my opinion then.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 16, 2010)

zaush is fucking overrated like blotch.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> zaush is fucking overrated like blotch.



But Harley he draws dicks going in butts, lots of them D: .


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't get it.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 16, 2010)

Kacey Gearotter Mitsene TaniDaReal

Am I Subjective? Sure.


----------



## Korex (Jan 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> zaush is fucking overrated like blotch.



I'm really.. starting to agree with you..


----------



## Lobar (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll admit, I likes me some rough gay wolf sex.  He's nothing special, though.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 16, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> But Harley he draws dicks going in butts, lots of them D: .



As do a lot of other better artists. Zaush's cumshots are just like beads of glue.



Korex said:


> I'm really.. starting to agree with you..



everyone does eventually.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2010)

Y'know, maybe threads like this that yammer about specific artists to no real end other than a "POPULARITY CONTEST!!!1!" should be disallowed.  Because they're really fucking stupid and pointless.

Skub.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 16, 2010)

anti-skub. skub is for fags.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Y'know, maybe threads like this that yammer about specific artists to no real end other than a "POPULARITY CONTEST!!!1!" should be disallowed.  Because they're really fucking stupid and pointless.
> 
> Skub.



I'm pro-skub.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> anti-skub. skub is for fags.





Lobar said:


> I'm pro-skub.



See?

About as constructive as the thread's original premise, and mercifully succinct and humorous.


----------



## Korex (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok..fine..some of you are right. He's a bit overrated and also how Harleyparanoia said "Cum looks like beads of glue".


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

I died a little inside after seeing that. ;_;


----------

